# Season: Bulking and cutting pics



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Does any one have any pics of 'off season' and 'on season' pics , I know lee Priest used to blow up big off season ..

just interested to see as I am blowing up like ****, not to worried as my dieting is ok ..

please post anypics

Thanks


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Dorian blew up a tad offseason...


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

i think lee preist wins it so far ..


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

BatemanLondon said:


> i think lee preist wins it so far ..


Pics?


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Ben_Dover said:


> View attachment 104847
> 
> 
> Dorian blew up a tad offseason...


Wow, not seen Dorian looking like that, he defo does blow up...


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

here you go


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

BatemanLondon said:


> View attachment 104848
> 
> 
> here you go


Wow, what a fat fcuk !


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

and the winner is..


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Lol, I have seen those Lee Preist ones before, he does look like a proper tubby fooker, but then manages to drop it all mega fast and be sub 6%! Crazy ups and downs!

His documentary programme thing is fairly funny, just him doing random stuff like getting his nose waxed before a photo shoot and stuff.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

oldie but goodie


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

BetterThanYou said:


> and the winner is..


That cant be real! OMG!! He looks like Fat B*st*rd from Austin Powers


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

i think i am one of the only ones who bulk like **** this time of year in my gym ... then diet like a supermodel

is it just me ?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

BetterThanYou said:


> and the winner is..


Is that real? He looks like the marshmallow man from ghostbusters !!!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

That jay one is crazy, so much water retention, looks like a proper tubby fooker!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

wow .... stark difference


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

another one


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Ronnie


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

BatemanLondon said:


> i think i am one of the only ones who bulk like **** this time of year in my gym ... then diet like a supermodel
> 
> is it just me ?


I am also doing it that way. I like not counting calories all day well i bulk still eat reasonably clean just lots of it.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

lee snacking light...


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

BatemanLondon said:


> i think i am one of the only ones who bulk like **** this time of year in my gym ... then diet like a supermodel
> 
> is it just me ?


not just you mate, think im the only person in my gym not thinking about getting a 6-pack, the way i se it trying to cut at christmas is one of th craziest things ever


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Having seen this, I now am going to order dominos


----------



## superherowill (Dec 19, 2012)

BetterThanYou said:


> another one


they told me i could be anything: so i became a flotation device


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

That can't be real the Cutler pic?! Surely?!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ClarkyBoy said:


> That can't be real the Cutler pic?! Surely?!


x2 - that is mental!!


----------

